# Bay roan or rabicano?



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So I've always thought my QH was a bay roan....but I've always noticed he doesnt "roan out" as much as a lot of roans I've seen. I tell my friend he's a wanna-b roan haha! Recently I had someone tell me hes actually a Rabicano, I'd never heard of that before, but from pics it does look more like him...What do you experts say? Its like he gets patches of it...I don't have a good pic of his chest but thats like the most normal roan looking place lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Brown roan.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

That's him trying to be brown


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Brown roan.


^^Agreed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ha so I wasn't right about either! I was always told he was a bay roan till someone told me he was a rabicano because of the white above his tail! Well nice to know for sure now


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Bay and brown are often confused as they are modifications of the same gene (agouti). The way to tell if he's bay or brown is that brown lightens the soft points of the horse (muzzle, inside of elbow and flank, under eyes).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The roan/rabicano confusion in your case comes from the fact that roans tend to get more solid colored in appearance with their winter coats. In a very similar situation, my BOs used to own a mare registered blue roan. They got her in the winter and I disagreed, saying she was a brown rabicano because that was exactly that she looked like, but I forgot to account for the winter roan look. She was also a brown roan.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Oo, I see! He actually doesn't change TOO much in the winter, little darker but for the most part same graying, some patches tend to come and go though lol The pic with the yellow thing wrapped on him its his winterish coat, I don't remember exactly what month but it was winter, then the pic with his shipping boots was in april, so spring coat.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hm thats from Jan, terrible pic to judge by haha but his chest doesnt have as much roan so hes def darker, can't find a good picture  Guess I don't notice him getting darker since I see him so much but when I look at pics he is darker just still has a few goofy spots haha

Do you think he'll ever get more "roany" looking, lol...or always just kinda have his patches and light roaning


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

You have to remember too that with Rabicano, the "roaning" originates from the flank and spreads as compared to normal roan which covers the body (except the head and legs). Plus rabicano's **** tails are generally more "barred" looking rather than just a bunch of white.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree on the brown roan. He just seems to be a little more of a 'minimal' expression than you usually see. Fun fact, brown roan is also called Purple Roan! At least in some places anyway, I always thought that was pretty neat.

(By the way I -LOVE- that bright orange halter and lead! I wanted to get a halter that color for my paint gelding but never could find a darn place that sold them.)


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

eBay! Lol it's a neat material too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

